# Valve Mitarbeiter erklärt warum dank Nvidia, AMD und Intel OpenGL keine Chance hat



## Rollora (14. Mai 2014)

*Valve Mitarbeiter erklärt warum dank Nvidia, AMD und Intel OpenGL keine Chance hat*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Einleitung:

*Nach Jahren tut sich endlich mal wieder was bei den APIs. Dank AMDs Mantle bewegt sich was, neue Features werden diskutiert, Flaschenhälse wollen entfernt werden.
Doch es gäbe doch schon längst eine API die all das kann was Mantle und Direct X 12 uns versprechen: OpenGL. Noch dazu wo Mantle und DirectX proprietär sind und OpenGL offen ist. 
Aber hier haben wir auch gleich ein Problem: Viele Köche verderben den Brei und OpenGL ist voll von Funktionen und Bibliotheken die "Sonderwünsche" beinhalten. Während Mantle eine kompakte API darstellt, und symbolisch wie das Projektil eines Scharfschützengewehrs einschlägt, ist OpenGL ein die Schrotladung einer Pumpgun: Mantle/DirectX trifft auf den Punkt, die Pumpgun verstreut ordentlich, ist auf große Distanz aber wenig wirkungsvoll. Wie gesagt symbolisch.

OpenGL ist älter, wird seit vielen Jahren von vielen Entwicklern (Köchen) weiterentwickelt. Ich habe vor Jahren aufgehört der Entwicklung zu folgen, und doch ist es interessant. Vorallem weil jetzt einer der größeren Entwickler die mit OpenGL arbeiten, sich zu Wort meldet: *Valves *grafikprogrammierer Rich Geldreich.

*Kurzfassung:*
Rich bricht es auf ein großes Problem runter. Die 3 Großen Grafikchipentwickler/Hersteller: Nvidia, AMD und Intel. Er nennt sie nur Vendor A, B und C, aber es ist klar wer gemeint ist:
*
Vendor A :*
-hat die besten Ressourcen für OpenGL. Das beste Entwicklerteam, die sauberste Implementierung, die besten Tools. Es macht Spaß damit zu arbeiten und sie pushen OpenGL am ehesten weiter nach vor und als Alternative zu Mantle.
-Doch auf der Con-Seite hat Vendor A ein eher schwaches toolset, welches außerdem nur mit den eigenen Treibern funktioniert. Es gibt immer noch große Low-Level bugs.
-Außerdem ist dieser Vendor A spezielle Treiberfeatures für große Entwickler - nicht aber für kleine, und außerdem sind die Errungenschaften die bei Vendor A im Zusammenhang mit OpenGL gemacht werden, bei Vendor B oder C nicht einsetzbar:



> Historically, this vendor will  do things like internally replace entire shaders for key titles to make  them perform better (sometimes much better). Most drivers probably do  stuff like this occasionally, but this vendor will stop at nothing for  performance. What does this mean to the PC game industry or graphics  devs? It means you, as “Joe Graphics Developer”, have little chance of  achieving the same technical feats in your title (even if you use the  exact same algorithms!) because you don’t have an embedded vendor driver  engineer working specifically on your title making sure the driver does  exactly the right thing (using low-level optimized shaders) when your  specific game or engine is running.


*Vendor B:*
-versucht möglichst sauber OpenGL zu implementieren, aber über Vendor B ist allgemein bekannt, dass er 





> “a complete hodgepodge,  inconsistent performance, very buggy, inconsistent regression testing  [and] dysfunctional driver threading… The driver devs remaining at this  vendor pine to work at Vendor A.”


 ist, also kurzum: schlampig und inkompetent ist, was Treiberarbeit betrifft. Interessant ist das, von Entwicklerseite mal zu hören. Außerdem:
- Vendor B meint es gut, hat aber (im Vergleich zu Vendor A) sehr limitierte Ressourcen und nur ein kleines Team. Auch interessant zu hören, die einen hätten unlimitierte Ressourcen, die anderen sparen.
- Der Treiber-Stack ist voll von Müll und keiner versteht ihn zu benutzen
*
Vendor C:*
Vendor C hat gleich 2 große Entwicklerteams, aber keines davon interessiert sich für Grafik[3] und ist in dem Punkt viele Jahre hinter Vendor A und Vendor B, wenn es darum geht, die einfachsten OpenGL Features zu implementieren.
Vendor C führt zwar den Weg bei Open Source Treibern und geht am öffentlichsten mit Hardware-Specs um, aber was hilft das?
Ein Treiber ist Jahre hinter der Konkurrenz, der andere ist einfach unbenutzbar schlecht. Viele Codepfade funktionieren einfach nicht.
Vendor C hat außerdem keine debugging tools:


> “no GL tools at all for either platform. Sorry — want to debug that graphics problem you’re having? Welcome to 1999.”


*Fazit:* 
hier gibt es keinen "Gewinner" bei Vergleich zwischen Vendor A, B und C. Nur einen Verlierer: der Markt bzw der Kunde.
Wer sich weiter in die Materie einlesen möchte, dem sei Geldreich's Blog [4] generell empfohlen, er führt hier mindestens 30 weitere Gründe für und gegen OpenGL an.

DANKE auch an M4xw0lf,  der meine News mit seinem Kommentar [5] (ganz unten auf Seite 1) ergänzt und einen noch tieferen Einblick gewährt.

*Quellenverzeichnis*
[1]: Why we can’t have nice things: Valve programmer discusses wretched state of OpenGL | ExtremeTech
[2]: Rich Geldreich's Blog: The Truth on OpenGL Driver Quality
[3]: Intel unveils Haswell’s graphics: Iris branding and improved performance per watt | ExtremeTech
[4]: Rich Geldreich's Blog
[5]: Ergänzender Kommentar von M4xw0lf
[6]: About The Khronos Group - für Interessierte: die Gruppe hinter den APIs OpenGL, OpenCL, WebCL, OpenMAX, OpenGL ES usw usf


----------



## efdev (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Valve Mitarbeiter erklärt warum dank Nvidia, AMD und Intel OpenGL keine Chance hat*

Schliese mich deinem Fazit an.

@T
wurde bei AMD eigentlich der freie Treiber berücksichtig immerhin soll der ja angeblich besser sein als der proprietäre ?


----------



## Rollora (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Valve Mitarbeiter erklärt warum dank Nvidia, AMD und Intel OpenGL keine Chance hat*



efdev schrieb:


> Schliese mich deinem Fazit an.
> 
> @T
> wurde bei AMD eigentlich der freie Treiber berücksichtig immerhin soll der ja angeblich besser sein als der proprietäre ?


 Ich denke es geht hier um die direkte Spiele und GPU Entwickler Zusammenarbeit. Die ist ja schon kompliziert genug. Wenn pro GPU Entwickler jetzt noch ein zusätzlicher OpenSource Treiber hinzukommt wird es bald extrem unübersichtlich und immer schwieriger zu testen. Auch ein weiteres Problem von OpenGL, es gibt nicht EINEN Strang an den man zieht, sondern einfach zu viele.


----------



## bingo88 (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Valve Mitarbeiter erklärt warum dank Nvidia, AMD und Intel OpenGL keine Chance hat*



efdev schrieb:


> @T
> wurde bei AMD eigentlich der freie Treiber berücksichtig immerhin soll der ja angeblich besser sein als der proprietäre ?


 Ja, wurde er. Besser ist der aber sicherlich nicht, die Performance ist besonders bei neuer Hardware so la-la. Das Problem ist, dass im geschlossenen Treiber diverse lizenzierte Techniken verwendet werden (können), die nicht in einen freien Treiber fließen könnn (Patente etc.). Außerdem gibt der Treiber Einblicke in die Hardware, was so mancher Hersteller auch nicht gerne sieht.


----------



## Lexx (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Valve Mitarbeiter erklärt warum dank Nvidia, AMD und Intel OpenGL keine Chance hat*



> Rich Geldreich


Nomen est Omen.

Heisst der wirklich so?


----------



## Rollora (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Valve Mitarbeiter erklärt warum dank Nvidia, AMD und Intel OpenGL keine Chance hat*



Lexx schrieb:


> Heisst der wirklich so?


Nein, das hab' ich für die News extra erfunden


----------



## Freakless08 (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Valve Mitarbeiter erklärt warum dank Nvidia, AMD und Intel OpenGL keine Chance hat*



Rollora schrieb:


> Wenn pro GPU Entwickler jetzt noch ein zusätzlicher OpenSource Treiber hinzukommt wird es bald extrem unübersichtlich und immer schwieriger zu testen.


Was haben die Treiber mit den API Spezifikationen zu tun? Die Treiber müssen die API Unterstützen, nicht die API die Treiber.





> Auch ein weiteres Problem von OpenGL, es gibt nicht EINEN Strang an den man zieht, sondern einfach zu viele.


Ich interpretiere eher daraus das die Treiberprogrammierer der drei Hersteller zwar OpenGL Unterstützung in die Treiber reinprogrammieren, diese aber fehlerhaft und nicht richtig implementieren/umsetzen bzw. die Entwicklung der Treiber eher schleifen lassen.
OpenGL wird von der Khronos Group verwaltet und die legen die API Spezifikationen fest.

Er beschwert sich ganz klar über die *mangelhafte Treiberqualität *der Grafikkarten Hersteller und nicht über OpenGL, wie du es auch in der Überschrift und dem News-Text auch richtig geschrieben hast.


----------



## Rollora (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Valve Mitarbeiter erklärt warum dank Nvidia, AMD und Intel OpenGL keine Chance hat*



Freakless08 schrieb:


> Was haben die Treiber mit den API Spezifikationen zu tun? Die Treiber müssen die API Unterstützen, nicht die API die Treiber.Ich interpretiere eher daraus das die Treiberprogrammierer der drei Hersteller zwar OpenGL Unterstützung in die Treiber reinprogrammieren, diese aber fehlerhaft und nicht richtig implementieren bzw. die Entwicklung der Treiber eher schleifen lassen.
> ohne stabile Treiber ist es halt auch schwer zu testen. Ohne eine gute Implementierung in stabile Treiber auch.
> Und wenn eine API sich mit jedem Treiber etwas anders verhält... ist das auch... Gacki
> 
> ...


----------



## Freakless08 (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Valve Mitarbeiter erklärt warum dank Nvidia, AMD und Intel OpenGL keine Chance hat*



Rollora schrieb:


> ohne stabile Treiber ist es halt auch schwer zu testen. Ohne eine gute Implementierung in stabile Treiber auch.


Klar müssen die getestet werden, aber was richtig umgesetzt wird in der Treiberprogrammierung kommt viel schneller zu einem guten Ergebnis, als etwas halbherzig irgendwie zu implementieren, was eben vom Valve Mitarbeiter auch kritisiert wird. Am Ende müssen nämlich die Engineentwickler den "Müll" ausbaden, den die Treiberhersteller verbocken.


> Und wenn eine API sich mit jedem Treiber etwas anders verhält... ist das auch... Gacki


Dann stimmt etwas mit dem Treiber nicht, wenn das Ergebnis genormt ist, aber der Treiber ein anderes Ergebnis bringt. Wenn du in einen Taschenrechner 2+2 eingibst und er zeigt als Ergebnis 5 an, dann liegt das auch nicht an dem festgelegten Ergebnis (4) sondern am falsch konfigurierten/programmierten Taschenrechner.


> jo mei, und die Khronos Group, wer arbeitet da alles mit und versucht sein Ding durchzudrücken: Intel, AMD, Nvidia, Apple... sogar John Carmack bzw Id Software haben lange an OpenGL mitgebastelt
> About The Khronos Group einfach mal die Symbolchen anschauen.


 Genau deswegen gibt es auch die Khronos Group. Die Sammeln die Ideen der Hersteller/Entwickler, fassen diese zusammen und stimmen ab was wie umgesetzt wird. Am Ende gibt es eine genormte Spezifikation. Was ist daran so schwer?

Glaubst du PhysX, Mantle, G-Sync, TruForm (damals von ATI), Havok, EAX, 3D Vision, oder das rauswerfen von Hardwaresound in DirectX 9 (?) und spätere erneute Implementierung (DX 11) und wie die ganzen propritären Erweiterungen heißen wären da besser?


----------



## M4xw0lf (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Valve Mitarbeiter erklärt warum dank Nvidia, AMD und Intel OpenGL keine Chance hat*

Du hast noch ein paar witzige Stellen weggelassen.  
Zu NV:


> This vendor [Nvidia] is extremely savvy and strategic about embedding its devs  directly into key game teams to make things happen. This is a double  edged sword, because* these devs will refuse to debug issues on other  vendor's drivers*, and they view GL only through the lens of how it's  implemented by their driver. These embedded devs* will purposely do  things that they know are performant on their driver, with no idea how  these things impact other drivers.*





> Vendor A is also jokingly known as the "Graphics Mafia". Be very careful  if a dev from Vendor A gets embedded into your team. These guys are  serious business.



Zu AMD:


> Unfortunately this vendor's GPU is pretty much standard and is  quite capable hardware wise, so you can't ignore these guys even though  as an organization they are idiots with software. Basic stuff like  glTexStorage() crashes (on a shipped title) for months on end with this  driver. *B's driver devs try to follow the spec more closely than Vendor  A, but in the end this tends to do them no good because most devs just  use Vendor A's driver for development and when things don't work on  Vendor B they blame the vendor, not the state of GL itself.*





> Interestingly, Vendor B has a tiny tools team that actually makes some  pretty useful debugging tools that actually work much of the time - as  long as you are using vendor B's GPU. Without Vendor B's tools togl and  Source1 Linux would have taken _much _longer to ship.





> On the bright side, and believe it or not, Vendor B knows the OpenGL  spec inside and out - to the syllable. If you can get them to assist  you, their advice is more or less reasonable about plain GL matters (not  extensions).


----------



## Rollora (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Valve Mitarbeiter erklärt warum dank Nvidia, AMD und Intel OpenGL keine Chance hat*

Ja danke! Wollte es nur Sinngemäß übersetzen und abschicken, schön leserlich halten und gestalten. Musste dann aber weg, irgendwann muss auch ich was arbeiten


----------



## Track11 (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Valve Mitarbeiter erklärt warum dank Nvidia, AMD und Intel OpenGL keine Chance hat*

 ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass ich irgendwann Bestätigung für meine These erhalten würde. Ich habe mir das Spielchen mit Mantel angeschaut und war recht amüsiert darüber als dann der neue Nvidia Wundertreiber kam. Meiner Meinung nach bereitet AMD mit deren API den Weg um in der Zukunft richtig Kohle rein zu holen. 
Ab jetzt sieht es doch so aus, dass ich als Spielehersteller ein Game fertig mache und dieses dann auf Xbox One, PS4 und dem PC zum laufen bekomme mit nur geringem Aufwand. 
Wieso sollte sich irgendein Studio die Mühe machen und ein Spiel auf OpenGl Basis releasen?

Ich denke, dass wir von OpenGl in den nächsten 6 bis 7 Jahren wenig bis garnichts mehr hören obwohl diese API die effizienteste sein könnte. Sie Umfasst den direktesten Zugriff aller APIs und wenn, wie schon berichtet wurde, alle an einem Strang ziehen würden... wäre sie auch die beste.


----------



## M4xw0lf (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Valve Mitarbeiter erklärt warum dank Nvidia, AMD und Intel OpenGL keine Chance hat*



Rollora schrieb:


> Ja danke! Wollte es nur Sinngemäß übersetzen und abschicken, schön leserlich halten und gestalten. Musste dann aber weg, irgendwann muss auch ich was arbeiten


 Das kenn ich...


----------



## Locuza (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Valve Mitarbeiter erklärt warum dank Nvidia, AMD und Intel OpenGL keine Chance hat*



Rollora schrieb:


> Dank AMDs *Mandle* bewegt sich was, []
> 
> Doch es gäbe doch schon längst eine API die all das kann was Mantle und Direct X 12 uns versprechen: OpenGL.


1. Typo, Mantle
2. OGL kann nicht alles was Mantle und DX12 versprechen und vor allem nicht längst. 



Freakless08 schrieb:


> Er beschwert sich ganz klar über die *mangelhafte Treiberqualität *der Grafikkarten Hersteller und nicht über OpenGL, wie du es auch in der Überschrift und dem News-Text auch richtig geschrieben hast.


In einem Blogeintrag davor beschwert er sich über 20 Dinge die ihn bei OGL wahnsinnig machen. 



Track11 schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass wir von OpenGl in den nächsten 6 bis 7 Jahren wenig bis garnichts mehr hören obwohl diese API die effizienteste sein könnte. Sie Umfasst den direktesten Zugriff aller APIs und wenn, wie schon berichtet wurde, alle an einem Strang ziehen würden... wäre sie auch die beste.


DX ist Windows exklusiv, Mantle bisher auch. 
Wie soll OGL verschwinden? Mit was wird bei Linux-Systemen programmiert oder die Abwandlung OGL ES für den mobile space? 
Mantle wird schnell von der Bildfläche verschwinden, wenn es nicht weitere Plattformen unterstützen sollte und offen gelegt wird.


----------



## Freakless08 (14. Mai 2014)

Track11 schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass wir von OpenGl in den nächsten 6 bis 7 Jahren wenig bis garnichts mehr hören



Das glaubst du doch selbst nicht. Schau dir mal die Steamliste an mit den Spielen die die letzten Monate erschienen sind und auch unter Linux und/oder Mac OS laufen. Die  Engines verwenden alle hierfür OpenGL. Spiele für Smartphones nutzen OpenGL oder OpenCL.

Was glaubst du was Epic gemacht hat das die aktuelle Unreal Engine 4.1 unter Linux und Mac läuft? Was macht das Cytec Team (Engineport auf Linux).


----------



## Research (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Valve Mitarbeiter erklärt warum dank Nvidia, AMD und Intel OpenGL keine Chance hat*

Zumal DX12 mit Garantie*™* nur auf Windows9 kommen wird.


----------



## Rollora (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Valve Mitarbeiter erklärt warum dank Nvidia, AMD und Intel OpenGL keine Chance hat*



Locuza schrieb:


> 1. Typo, Mantle


ausgerechnet mir als Rechtschreibnazi passiert sowas.
Ich hatte grad vorher nen Rezept über Marzipan rausgesucht, da kam wohl der gute alte Freud' und meinte wohl ich muss jetzt Mandel schreiben bzw Mandle. Danke!


Track11 schrieb:


> ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass ich irgendwann Bestätigung für meine  These erhalten würde. Ich habe mir das Spielchen mit *Mantel* angeschaut  und war recht amüsiert darüber als dann der neue Nvidia Wundertreiber  kam. Meiner Meinung nach bereitet AMD mit deren API den Weg um in der  Zukunft richtig Kohle rein zu holen.


Der Mantel  passiert wohl nicht nur mir 

Ne, Geld schäffeln werden sie mit ner eigenen API nicht lange. Mantle wird durch DX12 verdrängt werden, Microsoft hat einfach viel mehr Marktmacht um das ganze zu entwickeln. Zumal Mantle NUR für Spiele da ist und Direct X/ Open GL mehr kann. Eine API eigens weiterentwickeln, noch dazu im Wettrennen mit Microsoft, kann nie AMDs Ziel sein. Mantle wird verschwinden, wie es dazumals Glide getan hat - egal wie gut es ist.
Nicht nur, dass es enorm Geld (und Menschliche Ressourcen (die AMD nicht mehr hat)) kostet, eine eigene API zu entwickeln und weiterzuentwickeln, es geht ja dann auch um den sauteuren Support bzw die Zusammenarbeit/Implementierung durch die Hersteller (die AMD quasi bezahlen muss), sowie eine weitere API die mit Treibern versorgt werden muss.





Track11 schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass wir von OpenGl in den nächsten 6 bis 7 Jahren wenig bis  garnichts mehr hören obwohl diese API die effizienteste sein könnte. Sie  Umfasst den direktesten Zugriff aller APIs und wenn, wie schon  berichtet wurde, alle an einem Strang ziehen würden... wäre sie auch die  beste.


das ist unrealistisch:
Alle Android Mobiltelefone sowie Apple Mobiltelefone nutzen Open GL in einer Variante.
Linux nutzt es als Grafik API
Ebenso Mac OS. 
Auch die PS4 basiert auf OGL
PROFIsysteme? Milliardengeschäfte in CGI, Militärsimulationen, CAD usw usf...

Das ist ja das Problem von Open GL: auch wenns viele Varianten davon gibt: es ist zu breit gefächert. Es hat eine zu große Nutzerbasis, muss zu viel gleichzeitig können.





Track11 schrieb:


> Wieso sollte sich irgendein Studio die Mühe machen und ein Spiel auf OpenGl Basis releasen?


Klick mal bei STEAM auf "Linux-Spiele" oder "MacOS Spiele" dann wirst du merken es gibt hunderte OpenGL Spiele. Auch große Spiele wie damals Quake, Doom 3 und Rage sind OpenGL. Fast sämtliche Valve Spiele gibts inzwischen in OpenGL. Ein Open GL Spiel hat also den Vorteil, dass es theoretisch überall läuft, ein Direct X/Mantle Spiel läuft nur unter Windows, ein Mantle Spiel sogar nur auf 10-20% der Windows-Spielerechner, da nur in jenen GCN AMD Karten sind.

Die Gefahr bei Direct X Spielen: Unterstützt Windows das Spiel oder Direct X nicht mehr, kann es theoretisch sein, dass man das Spiel nie wieder zum laufen kriegt.
Bei Open GL und einer Systemunabhängigen Programmierung kann es immer Portierungen geben oder Emulatoren.

Edit: Hab' jetzt M4xw0lfs Kommentar in der News verlinkt. Wollte es ursprünglich in die News integrieren aber hab' dann 1. gesehen, sie wird dann zu groß und unübersichtlich und 2. würde ich dann die Lorbeeren eines anderen Users kassieren.


----------



## M4xw0lf (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Valve Mitarbeiter erklärt warum dank Nvidia, AMD und Intel OpenGL keine Chance hat*



Rollora schrieb:


> Edit: Hab' jetzt M4xw0lfs Kommentar in der News verlinkt. Wollte es ursprünglich in die News integrieren aber hab' dann 1. gesehen, sie wird dann zu groß und unübersichtlich und 2. würde ich dann die Lorbeeren eines anderen Users kassieren.


 
Ach, darauf müsstest du jetzt keine Rücksicht nehmen, ich hab mich ja auch keiner anderen Quelle bedient als du


----------



## Rollora (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Valve Mitarbeiter erklärt warum dank Nvidia, AMD und Intel OpenGL keine Chance hat*



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Ach, darauf müsstest du jetzt keine Rücksicht nehmen, ich hab mich ja auch keiner anderen Quelle bedient als du


aber wenigstens nachgelesen und nicht blind meiner News vertraut bzw diese sinnvoll ergänzt


----------



## PCGH_Raff (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: Valve Mitarbeiter erklärt warum dank Nvidia, AMD und Intel OpenGL keine Chance hat*

Passend zum Thema: Hat eigentlich mal jemand Wolfenstein TNO (oder Rage) auf einer Intel-GPU ausprobiert? 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Freakless08 (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: Valve Mitarbeiter erklärt warum dank Nvidia, AMD und Intel OpenGL keine Chance hat*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Passend zum Thema: Hat eigentlich mal jemand Wolfenstein TNO (oder Rage) auf einer Intel-GPU ausprobiert?
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


 
Heißt das im nächsten Heft gibts Benchmarks dazu? Wäre interessant.
Dazu noch Tests mit den AMD APUs.


----------



## Stern1710 (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: Valve Mitarbeiter erklärt warum dank Nvidia, AMD und Intel OpenGL keine Chance hat*

Ich finds schade, dass OpenGL keine Chance hat. Soweit ich weis, lassen sich mit etwas Einarbeitung sehr komplexe Dinge sehr leicht realisieren (natürlich kein BF4, aber zumindestens gute 2D-Grafik, siehe Awesomenauts ^^)
Falls ich falsch liege, bitte korrigieren
MfG


----------



## Rollora (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: Valve Mitarbeiter erklärt warum dank Nvidia, AMD und Intel OpenGL keine Chance hat*



Stern1710 schrieb:


> Ich finds schade, dass OpenGL keine Chance hat. Soweit ich weis, lassen sich mit etwas Einarbeitung sehr komplexe Dinge sehr leicht realisieren (natürlich kein BF4, aber zumindestens gute 2D-Grafik, siehe Awesomenauts ^^)
> Falls ich falsch liege, bitte korrigieren
> MfG


 nein du liegst nicht falsch.
Auch einige 64k Demos sind gigantisch mit OpenGL umgesetzt. Aber wie es nunmal so ist, gewinnt das homogenste System  Aber es kann sein, dass sich richtung GL noch etwas tut, schließlich drückt Valve mit der STEAM Machine drauf, Indie-Developer sind auch daran interessiert, ihre Spiele nicht nur den Winows-Usern sondern den Hipstern mit ihren Macs und den Nerds mit ihrem Linux ein paar Spielchen zukommen zu lassen...


----------



## VikingGe (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: Valve Mitarbeiter erklärt warum dank Nvidia, AMD und Intel OpenGL keine Chance hat*



> ihre Spiele nicht nur den Winows-Usern sondern den Hipstern mit ihren Macs und den Nerds mit ihrem Linux ein paar Spielchen zukommen zu lassen...


Wäre dann auch schön, wenn das dann auch native Versionen wären und nicht solche Frechheiten wie die Linux-Version von Witcher 2, wo die einfachsten Dinge nicht funktionieren und die Performance dank eines _anderen_ Windows-zu-Linux-Wrappers schlechter ist als mit Wine, tatsächlich sogar nur rund ein Drittel des Niveaus der Windows-Version erreicht. Und auf AMD-Karten schlicht und ergreifend gar nicht funktioniert.

Mit sowas löst man das Henne-Ei-Problem von wegen "Linux hat keine Spiele" und "Niemand nutzt Linux" auch nicht, und ohne ein starkes Linux interessiert sich auch niemand außer id-Software für OpenGL.


----------



## Placebo (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: Valve Mitarbeiter erklärt warum dank Nvidia, AMD und Intel OpenGL keine Chance hat*



Rollora schrieb:


> Aber wie es nunmal so ist, gewinnt das homogenste System


OpenGL scheint DirectX technisch/featuremßig nicht wirklich voraus zu sein (zumindest von dem, was ich gehört habe). Aber welche Argumente würden denn ansonsten dafür sprechen, wieso sollte ich es wollen? Bei den Treibern vertraue ich allen drei Firmen mehr, wenn es um DirectX geht und Windows fliegt so lange nicht von der Platte, bis sich Adobe und alle Spielehersteller entscheiden, Linux zu unterstützen. Kleiner Tipp: Wird nicht passieren. Also bietet es keine für mich ersichtlichen Vorteile, denn Druck machen scheint es auch nicht wirklich - dafür war Mantle besser geeignet.


----------



## Rollora (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: Valve Mitarbeiter erklärt warum dank Nvidia, AMD und Intel OpenGL keine Chance hat*

Naja: DirectX und Mantle= Windows.
Neueste DirectX Versionen: 
-Nur Windows 8.1 und später
OpenGL: 
-Windows 9x, XP, Vista, 7,8 und später
- Mac OS
- Linux
- Android Handys und Tablets
- Workstations und Profisysteme
...


----------



## Locuza (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: Valve Mitarbeiter erklärt warum dank Nvidia, AMD und Intel OpenGL keine Chance hat*

Ich denke das ist auch das einzige Argument wieso die ganzen Studios Richtung OGL etwas investieren wollen. 
Man möchte OS und Plattform unabhängig werden.
Linux-Gamer/Mac-OS User sind aus heutiger Sicht eine praktisch nicht existierende Masse.


----------

